# Neutral bonded generator to home panel



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I know this has been discussed several times, but I can be dense sometimes. 

My continued research has led me to the AIMS GEN6600W240VS as the next potential generator I want to buy. I only have the Honda EU2200i right now. The AIMS generator is neutral bonded with GFCI outlets similar to the Honda EB series. It's my understanding because of that, these aren't meant to connect to a house with a ground. In my case, I have an Interlock kit on my panel with a 30A inlet outside the house. This goes to a 30A breaker.

I don't have to worry about ground issues with my EU2200i but this new generator is a different beast(?). I've read that if I plugged it in as-is, the GFCI outlets would trip. Does anyone know if that is true of the 30A 120/240 outlet on these generators?

What is the best way to fix this? I've read it can be either to find the neutral wire and "un-bond" it from the frame, or to use a 30A cable with one of the prongs missing. I want to make sure I handle the problem correctly.

What do the experts say?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

This was a good discussion, but I wasn't sure if there is an action item for us when only using the 30A outlet to the house. Is this true of most gens? :
Predator 9000

If I were to occasionally just use the 20A outlets on it (like load testing once a month to run it), would it still be beneficial to float the entire generator? Or leave the GFCI outlets as-is?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

If your transfer switch in your house panel does not disconnect the neutral, then the generator must have a floating neutral.
Don't hack up an expensive cord by cutting a prong off.
Simply un-bond the neutral in the generator and extend that neutral wire so you can hook it to the frame ground when you want to use the generator for other reasons.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

What is the state of modern (recently designed) generators these days? I've read elsewhere that the bonded-neutral may not be on the 30A outlet and only the 20A GFCI outlets (not this gen, but other similar). I won't know for sure until I buy & test it, but curious how other generators within this class are.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> What is the state of modern (recently designed) generators these days? I've read elsewhere that the bonded-neutral may not be on the 30A outlet and only the 20A GFCI outlets (not this gen, but other similar). I won't know for sure until I buy & test it, but curious how other generators within this class are.


I have not seen this anywhere. Can you download the owners manual for this generator?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> What is the state of modern (recently designed) generators these days? I've read elsewhere that the bonded-neutral may not be on the 30A outlet and only the 20A GFCI outlets (not this gen, but other similar). I won't know for sure until I buy & test it, but curious how other generators within this class are.


Here you go. I downloaded the manual. All outlets are bonded.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Ugh. OK so that means I need to UNbond everything should I buy this model.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> Ugh. OK so that means I need to UNbond everything should I buy this model.


That is the case with any generator you use that is connected to your house electrical panel, unless your transfer switch disconnects the neutral when switched over from utility power.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> Ugh. OK so that means I need to UNbond everything should I buy this model.


The decision to purchase this generator can only be made by you.
Another option is Champion Inverter generators. These are very popular generators. as far as parts and support, they are hard to beat.
The THD output on these is only 1 1/2 %. Cleaner than the model you are looking at.
I can't speak for AIMS support and service but I can for the Champion products.
Here are a couple of Champions that may meet your requirements.





6250-Watt Open Frame Inverter - Champion Power Equipment


Powering Your Life




www.championpowerequipment.com









6250-Watt Open Frame Inverter - Champion Power Equipment


Powering Your Life




www.championpowerequipment.com




I have the 100519 and am very happy with it. This is second Champion I have owned.
I had to un-bond the neutral wire on it to use it through my transfer switch.
I did set it up so I can bond the neutral any time I want to use it as a standalone generator with a short piece of 10 gauge wire and a few connectors.
I mounted a ring terminal on the frame ground bolt and extended the disconnected bonding wire with some fully insulated 1/4 in. slide on terminal.
Here is all you will need:


Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance





Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance





Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance



Advance Auto Parts - Down for Maintenance terminal

You will also need a short piece of 10 gauge wire.

Don't worry about the "down for maintenance" in the links. they still work


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I wish Champion had an inverter model with that output which was quieter, and I would buy it. I actually emailed them to see if they were coming out with a "closed" version of that generator. No response yet.


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> I wish Champion had an inverter model with that output which was quieter, and I would buy it. I actually emailed them to see if they were coming out with a "closed" version of that generator. No response yet.


That would be nice if they did.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> Ugh. OK so that means I need to UNbond everything should I buy this model.


Shouldn't take you long... In most cases it's just a single jumper. Looks like it's right at the outlets.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

I've read about a switch one could buy & install to flip between bonded and unbonded. While I might be hesitant to do that when brand new, I like the idea. Eventually I will. Anyone know what to buy?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Robh said:


> I've read about a switch one could buy & install to flip between bonded and unbonded. While I might be hesitant to do that when brand new, I like the idea. Eventually I will. Anyone know what to buy?


Something like this. Don't go down to your auto parts store and buy a 12V toggle switch. It needs to be rated for 120/240V.
NSi Industries 20/10 Amp Single-Pole Toggle Switch-78210TS - The Home Depot


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Old man here said:


> Something like this. Don't go down to your auto parts store and buy a 12V toggle switch. It needs to be rated for 120/240V.
> NSi Industries 20/10 Amp Single-Pole Toggle Switch-78210TS - The Home Depot


That toggle is only rated for 10A @ 240V and only has spring contacts. You need mechanical contacts like a SPST knife switch rated for 30A @ 240V.








Circuit Control SPST Single Side Knife Disconnect Switch AC 220V 30A - Overstock - 18253623


Shop for Circuit Control SPST Single Side Knife Disconnect Switch AC 220V 30A. Free Shipping on Everything* at Overstock - Your Online Home Improvement Shop! Get 5% in rewards with Club O! - 18253623




www.overstock.com


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

tabora said:


> That toggle is only rated for 10A @ 240V and only has spring contacts. You need mechanical contacts like a SPST knife switch rated for 30A @ 240V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better,


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

Although I am some time away from doing this, I'm not sure how I could mount that knife switch nicely to the body panel of the generator vs a toggle switch of some kind. I'll keep looking.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Robh said:


> I'm not sure how I could mount that knife switch nicely to the body panel of the generator vs a toggle switch of some kind.


That knife switch is a simple surface mount. When the cover is off, the mounting holes are exposed.

If you really want to do a through-panel mount, something like this *Gardner Bender GSW-47 *would be cool, since you would be able to lock the bonding function by removing the switch head and maybe have it on a tether. This one is 20A @ 125V, so would likely be sufficient for the bonding situation. About $11 at Ace.


----------

